# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  routing

## KK46

Ո՞վ  կասի ինչ է routing-ը

----------


## Աթեիստ

Օրինակով ցույց տամ, ենթադրենք կոմպիդ Gateway-ը 192.168.0.1-ն ա, բայց ասենք 192.168.5.5 IP-ին դիմելու համար պետք ա դուրս գալ 192.168.0.2-ով, էդ կոմպի վրա ռաութ ա գրվում, որ էդ մի IP-ի համար Gateway հանդիսանա 192.168.0.2-ը։


Windows-ի համար հրամանը կլնի սենց։

Route add 192.168.5.5 192.168.0.2


Սա պետք ա տալիս, եթե կոմպը մի քանի ցանցային քարտ ունի, կամ օրինակ VPN ա կպած, բայց պետք ա, որ մենակ որոշակի պակետներ գնան VPN-ով, ոչ թե լրիվ։

----------


## KK46

լավ հասկացա ) մերսիներ

----------

